# ford galaxy front wiper motor (electrical diagramme )



## yellrebel888 (Jun 9, 2007)

*hi there, i have just had the front wiper motor replaced on my frod galaxy x reg 2000 model with a second hand motor, they said at the garage that the linkage was seized and have since sorted that problem, the old motor was trying to move the blades, and did work some what sluggishly, im wondering where i can get a electrical diagramme of the motor so i can test it as i think the motor is ok, and can sell it on, ford wanted £284 for a new one i was lucky to get one off ebay for a lot less than that, any help much appreciated..here,s my email addy if anyone can help..regards and many thanks Anthony [email protected]*


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

schematic? it should be a 12vdc motor.


----------



## wetzwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow johnny331, you are so insightful ! The wiper motor in my ford has two seperate three prong plugs. With only six terminals I can see how you answer is condusive to the "community" atmospher we strive for here. Johnny331, my hat is off to you. Have you conciderd taking you superior intelegance to a different forum, mabey somewhere where your wit and wisdom can be appreciated? Just a thought.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You can purchase the use of 'Alldata' for your car. The information is very complete and usable. ( it is commonly used by professional mechanics) It is done online. go to www.autozone.com


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

wetzwood said:


> Newbie
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2008
> Posts: 1
> ...


Ayuh,............

Even though Johnny didn't provide the Best answer possible,.......
Atleast He can Spell,+ put together a reasonably easy to read sentence.......
And,.......
With nearly a Year,+ 181 posts,....... 
I guess he probably is Just alittle bit more familiar with this Community than Yourself with Only this 1 post,.............
Which is Also of very little Help to the original poster,+ Totally Off-Topic........



> * i was lucky to get one off ebay for a lot less than that*


Ayuh,.......
That's probably 1 of the better resources for the Info you're looking for now, Too.....
I picked up a DVD on ebay that has All of the Ford Factory Manuals on it for My year truck a few years ago..... It covers about Everything Ford sold that year......
You should be able to find 1 that covers your year 2000 vechicle as well......


----------

